# who has cysts pimples blackhead warts barnacles etc.



## boliverchadsworth (Jan 26, 2021)

and how to treat remove and live with them.--senior skin prioblems some sun damage and cancer no doubt wrinkes of course from weight loss and muscle mass loss I am pretty unappealoling without my clothes belying my sweet dispostion.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, with my mask on and my face shield on, people can no longer see the scar on my face.  There is always a rainbow somewhere


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2021)

Lots of sun damage to my arms and legs.  I learned my lesson too late.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2021)

who has cysts pimples blackhead warts barnacles etc.​Put me down for barnacles

But, hey, at our ages?

Who doesn't?


....and wrinkles

Gramma would be proud


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 26, 2021)

When I was in my teens we were not aware of what cumulative damage the Sun did to our skin
I used to go to the beach and lie on m y towel listening to the radio and every half an hour a jingle
would be played which went  time to turn so you don't burn 
Didn't work because I usually managed to get sunburnt and then my burnt skin peeled....not a good look


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2021)

I have so many moles and tags, you could draw a road map on them. When I was a youngster, I had clear skin..not a mark.
I’ve had several removed, but they come back over time.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 27, 2021)

warts all over my back--bloches on my face---psorias on top of my nose--i am a mess


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2021)

I had two things removed.
26 years ago, a small cyst that was on my back for over 20 years suddenly became large & painful.  I went to the ER to have it taken off in 2 visits. The doctor explained that you can have something like that for many years with no problems - unless your immune system decides to attack it for whatever reason.

15 years ago, I decided to have a lump on my ear looked at.  It was there for 6 years.  After getting several quotes around $5,000.00 for the 10-minute procedure, I saw a dermatologist in (believe it or not) Beverly Hills, who took it off for $850.00.  He said it was a harmless fat tumor.  He said most of us have several of them, but we don't know it because they're often internal.  We don't like them when they're near the skin because they're visible.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 30, 2021)

Last Fall,, Hubby had a large ugly wart  behind his ear.
Saw a plastic  surgeon who removed it  .
He's had some of the dark spots on his back removed  as I thought they might be cancerous.
They weren't

I'm presently seeing a dermatologist for sun damage to my face.
In 50 -60  there was no sunblock.

I did  a lot of horse back ridding  &  other outdoor  stuff.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 30, 2021)

See a dermatologist once a year for a full body scan and take care of whatever needs done


----------



## Jeni (Jan 30, 2021)

A couple years ago when every other pop up or print ad suggested checking moles for changes growth etc and what to look for ... uneven edges. rough , itch etc........ i has one spot  that seemed to show up.........so i made appointment ASAP ......... 
A absolutely striking young Dr came in and 15 seconds said " oh that is just a skin growth that happens as people age" .............."99.9% positive it will not  become cancerous"........ did not touch it barely looked........

i told him off a bit saying...... "people are bombarded with skin cancer  ads  and this fits the signs we are told to look for....... and in 15 seconds you tell me i am wasting your and my time.."
He sat down on stool and looked at all or any marks on my skin and told me he thought those ad pushes were a bit over done too ........
most patients that did exactly like I did .......find nothing..... it will be awhile before i go back but appreciated his honesty ........after i made him do HIS job.


----------



## Chet (Jan 30, 2021)

I get these growths on the ends of my ears that continue to grow and get annoying but eventually break off only to do it again. I have a reddish area on my right cheek that if left uncovered in the sun will eventually get painful and bleed. I cover with with a bandaid when out in the sun for long periods of time.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 30, 2021)

Chet said:


> I get these growths on the ends of my ears that continue to grow and get annoying but eventually break off only to do it again. I have a reddish area on my right cheek that if left uncovered in the sun will eventually get painful and bleed. I cover with with a bandaid when out in the sun for long periods of time.


I would see a dermatologist for the area that bleeds


----------



## gennie (Jan 30, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> I would see a dermatologist for the area that bleeds


Do see a dermatologist.  I had an area on my cheek that looked like an abrasion and became more irritated when exposed to sun.  I didn't wait for it to bleed.  I saw a doctor.  It was squamous cell carcinoma.  Easy to diagnose.  Easy to remove when caught early.

Be safe.  Get it checked.


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2021)

Sometimes I get outbreaks of what a dermatologist termed prurigo nodularis. I took a photo of a bad outbreak I had a few years ago. It better now, but my skin is never totally free of these lesions. Mostly on my jaw and chin area, scalp and upper arms and legs. I couild never figure out what the trigger is.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 30, 2021)

debodun,, rough guess  ,, your  soap or  your  water  could be the problem?
They look sore.
Do they hurt?

Your dermatologist  didn't   tell you what  to use on them?


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2021)

He said there is no real cure or treatment for that. He gave me a prescription for some skin cream that didn't help much. They are more itchy than anything - like having the chicken pox again. If it was soap or water, I'd have them all over and all the time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2021)

I get skin tags usually under my arms. I wouldn't recommend this to anyone but I sterilize a nail scissor and cut them off, put some antibiotic ointment on with a band aid for a day. It doesn't hurt and they are gone for awhile.  
Best of all, no medical bills.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> I had two things removed.
> 26 years ago, a small cyst that was on my back for over 20 years suddenly became large & painful.  I went to the ER to have it taken off in 2 visits. The doctor explained that you can have something like that for many years with no problems - unless your immune system decides to attack it for whatever reason.
> 
> 15 years ago, I decided to have a lump on my ear looked at.  It was there for 6 years.  After getting several quotes around $5,000.00 for the 10-minute procedure, I saw a dermatologist in (believe it or not) Beverly Hills, who took it off for $850.00.  He said it was a harmless fat tumor.  He said most of us have several of them, but we don't know it because they're often internal.  We don't like them when they're near the skin because they're visible.


Win, I had this cyst removed after many years of draining it myself. VA doctor removed it and I had 8 stitches. Sounds similar to yours.


----------



## win231 (Jan 30, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Win, I had this cyst removed after many years of draining it myself. VA doctor removed it and I had 8 stitches. Sounds similar to yours.
> View attachment 147037


Probably the same type I had on my back.  I didn't have stitches, however.  The doctor stuffed something in it on the first visit, then he pulled it out on the second visit.
The other thing on my ear was solid & I got 7 stitches.


----------

